# Supporting Membership Rates as of 1/1/2010



## Bob Hubbard

Rates for advertising and Supporting memberships effective January 1 2010.

Supporting memberships are $21.95/yr US.

Lifetime Supporting memberships are $125.95/yr US.

Gold Key Memberships are $11.95/month US.

Members with subscriptions prior to 1/1/10 should be locked in at the older rates.
Thank you for your support!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

There is a new LifeTime Supporting membership option available.

It's $99.95, and covers 50 years (due to software limits).



Thank you to all our Supporting Members, Sponsors and Gold Key Club members for your support! :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bumping this.

A few people have commented to me on the new "LifeTime" button on a few profiles.






Lifetime members are locked in and will enjoy full supporting member perks for as long as they are on the board.


----------



## Drac

I wish I had a spare $50.00...............


----------



## JBrainard

I just signed up for another year.
Keep up the good work Bob.
~JB


----------



## kidswarrior

For those of us who don't have another 50 years, can we put it in our will?


----------



## Carol

I wanna be a lifer too


----------



## Bob Hubbard

kidswarrior said:


> For those of us who don't have another 50 years, can we put it in our will?


Well......you'd have to be dead, and they'd have to be a member, and while I'd love to have more members, I don't like to think about anyone departing this plane of existance....so, ok, but try and make my laptop levitate once you pass on in 2038.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Carol Kaur said:


> I wanna be a lifer too


The more the merrier!


----------



## DaleDugas

Im trying to find the new life member sign up button and Im totally stumped.

help, oh yeah net gods from above.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Under Supporting Member, look for the 50 year option.  Software won't let me set it any higher.  Once I get it, I manually set things up for  ya.

Thanks!


----------



## DaleDugas

Thanks for the help as always.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Rates for advertising and Supporting memberships effective January 1 2010.

Supporting memberships are $21.95/yr US.

Lifetime Supporting memberships are $125.95/yr US.

Gold Key Memberships are $11.95/month US.

Members with subscriptions prior to 1/1/10 should be locked in at the older rates.
Thank you for your support!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

Ok, I have seen the value that this forum can add to my life, and so I am putting a check in the mail today, Bob.


----------



## Tensei85

Question, if you are currently a Supporting Member before Jan. 1, 2010 can you lock in the old rate for Lifetime Memberships? Or do you have to pay the new rate if you want to upgrade?


Thanks,


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If you are currently a supporting member and want to upgrade to a lifetime membership at the 2009 lifetime rate, PM me for details on how to lock in the old rate until Jan 31 2010.


----------

